
More HTML and CSS Features You Didn't Know Existed - Lowkeyloki
https://www.256kilobytes.com/content/show/10679/code-demos-5-more-html-and-css-features-you-didnt-know-existed-and-one-work-in-progress-you-didnt-know-you-wanted
======
Lowkeyloki
The scroll snapping one doesn't appear to be working for me on Firefox for
Android. Unless it is working and I just don't understand what it's doing.

EDIT: I just tried it on Firefox Focus, where it absolutely does work. That
means it's broken on Firefox for Android.

~~~
jperry
Scroll snapping only seems to work on webkit.

It doesn't work for me on Firefox desktop either, but Firefox Focus uses
webkit by default afaik.

~~~
arrivance
Doesn't work on Firefox Desktop for me either. Focus, however, I'm pretty sure
uses GeckoView [1][2].

[1]:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/GeckoView](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/GeckoView)

[2]: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/whats-new-firefox-
focus...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/whats-new-firefox-focus-
android-version-7)

------
devoply
If the 90s has continued another decade into the 2000s, this is the sort of
site design you would have had then.

